# Sore.Ass.Tailbone



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

not yet...were you wearing impact shorts?


----------



## TheHigherEnd (Nov 8, 2010)

Yup. 

Optional info to follow:

I'm pretty new, only having gone a handful of times over 3 years before this year. This is the first year I've had a pass so I have been able to progress quite a bit as I've racked up just over 200k of vert so far, got linked turns down, carving down steeps instead of leafing, hitting blue and black runs, etc. Recently I've started playing around with air... popping off little wind-lips and rises, baby jumps in the park, etc.

Anyway, a couple weeks ago I popped off the top of a rise on a get-back trail (think hard as concrete). I underestimated the drop after it, lost my edge on the way down and blasted straight down to a sitting position. It seriously felt like my ass was relocated to my stomach. Was really sore for the rest of that week (stayed off the mountain for about 4 days after).

Pain was almost completely gone so I went back up. Then in the park I had a really shitty takeoff from a tiny jump and had a seat again hard. I was dumb enough to go up again last Thursday (a few days later, again it was almost gone) and except for binding then standing up it wasn't really an issue until a few hours in. Despite not having another slam I was definitely not happy the day after. Should've just rested up for sure.

I think it's just bruised as it is healing rapidly each day since... it's only been 3 days of inactivity and it's maybe a third of the pain it was. Really doesn't bother me at all upright and walking around, but going from sitting to standing or sneezing is still insane, almost nauseating pain sometimes.

Regardless I'm taking a break for at least most of this coming week for sure, by then my impact shorts should be here. A piece of equipment I wish I had thought about before. Equipment my old and busted ass had no excuse not having on in the first place.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

broke my tailbone back in like '96 or '97 went over this roller to a poorly groomed patch of something that was groomed the week before but it had rained/melted/frozen so all that was there was chunks of rock-hard ice. Impossible to carve, check speed, slow down, etc. so I just tried to ride it out ended up planting on my ass. Long story, short: for about 5 weeks after that it hurt to sit. It hurt to stand. it hurt to poop. Quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought I broke my tailbone 2 winters ago, I didn't go for an X-ray because I knew there's nothing to do for a broken tailbone. Found out the other day I actually broke my back (fractured my L5 vertabra). Went to a chiropractor because my back has lower back has been stiff for a while, he sent me for an Xray, and a poorly mended off centered bone showed up


----------

